# Barnes and Noble 50% off Criterion Collection Movies



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Just thought I'd let any interested parties know about the sale at Barnes and Noble. I'll have to spend some time going through the collection to find a few to add to my library. Their collection is quite diverse, but the quality of the restorations is always excellent.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------

